# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تبریز ، کاشان یا شیراز ؟

## Reza Stops

درود
دوستان بنده رشته ریاضی ام و رتبم 1200 منطقه 3 و 13 هزار کشور شد میخواستم بنده رو در خصوص انتخاب بین دانشگاه های کاشان و تبریز و شیراز ( خود دانشگاه شیراز یا صنعتی شیراز ) راهنمایی کنید.

پ.ن: مد نظرم رشته برق و یا مکانیک هست.

----------

